# J.I. Packer's course on Puritan History and Theology



## reaganmarsh (Oct 8, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

I have enjoyed J.I. Packer's lectures on The English Puritans hosted on iTunes (https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/the-english-puritans/id378878741?mt=10).

Tony Reinke had posted a link to the course syllabus, but his link is no longer active. Do any of you know where that syllabus might be found? If so, could you post the link here, or PM me a copy of the syllabus?

Thank you!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2015)

That is an excellent series. I downloaded and listened to it a few years ago. I checked my files and I don't have a copy.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 8, 2015)

Reagan, is this what you're looking for? :

https://www.rts.edu/Site/Academics/...istory and Theology of the Puritans_Kelly.pdf


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2015)

Do you know if there is a way to get this besides through iTunes? I don't have a copy of Windows/OS X handy right now, so I cannot access iTunes U. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 8, 2015)

Jake, I'm not sure -- sorry. Maybe some of our more tech-savvy folks here can help you out. 

Steve -- that's the course title, but not Dr. Packer's syllabus. I wonder if Tony Reinke would email it to me if I post a comment on his page...

Thanks, y'all. If someone has a copy, please post it or PM it to me!


----------

